# Hazard lights not flash when I lock or unlock doors



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Can not remember when this problem started to happen to my Nissan X-trail 2006 ST. Previously when I lock or unlock the doors by key or remote, hazard lights would flash. But now no lights flash at all. Would anybody help?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check and see if the hazard lights work by themselves. If not, then you might have a blown fuse.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If one of the doors is not shut properly the remaining doors will still lock but the hazards won't flash, so check every door (including the tailgate) to make sure they're all firmly shut.


----------



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Mate, yes, I have just found the back door not close firmly. That caused the "problem". But should it alarm me if the door not close properly instead?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope, it will not alarm you, except it won't flash the hazards as an indication that one of the doors is not firmly shut.


----------



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your help, Mate.


----------

